# Bulova 96B253.Accutron II, But Where Is The Bracelet?



## bobski

Hello Leaned Chaps and Chapesses

I am wondering if you could help me. After suffering from this mad watch addiction for quite a while, I thought to myself 'you know what I don't have, a high accuracy, grab and go quartz with a sweeping second hand'.

That was it. Thr search was on. Of course Bulova was the first site I visited and the only one I needed too! The reason is is that I found this...

Which goes from this (in the virtual world)










To this (in the real world)




























Bulovo 96B253

(Not my pics unfortunately!)

To me it is bloody wonderful! Now I think this is a great piece but I would really like it on bracelet.

Bulova has a two tone version (not my thing) on bracelet on their site.










That is the 98B272.

So guys I would like to tap the immense fountain of knowledge here to find out whether there is a version of the 96B253 on bracelet? I have googled a lot but I cannot come up with anything.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## time-man

I had the same thoughts. I am not a fan of leather bands, but I do like the overall appearance of this model. Unfortunately I don't think this one is available with a SS bracelet. I hope someone else may offer more encouraging information.

BTW, to my eye the actual photos of the watch make it look "harsh." Possibly over-sharpened or too much contrast. I know you can't rely on the mfg's. renderings for accuracy, but in this case I don't think those actual photos do justice to the appearance of the watch.


----------



## bobski

time-man said:


> I had the same thoughts. I am not a fan of leather bands, but I do like the overall appearance of this model. Unfortunately I don't think this one is available with a SS bracelet. I hope someone else may offer more encouraging information.
> 
> BTW, to my eye the actual photos of the watch make it look "harsh." Possibly over-sharpened or too much contrast. I know you can't rely on the mfg's. renderings for accuracy, but in this case I don't think those actual photos do justice to the appearance of the watch.


Well I do hope someone proves us wrong!

I have to agree with you, with regards to the harshness and I see an almost plasticky look to the textured dial, but they were the best I could find.

I LOVE the case, serious cushion, the simple dial and hands, both of the tuning forks and of course that sweeping second hand. Good job there are videos to show us watches more accurately eh?!

I have not seen this watch in real-life, have you?


----------



## time-man

bobski said:


> Well I do hope someone proves us wrong!
> 
> I have to agree with you, with regards to the harshness and I see an almost plasticky look to the textured dial, but they were the best I could find.
> 
> I LOVE the case, serious cushion, the simple dial and hands, both of the tuning forks and of course that sweeping second hand. Good job there are videos to show us watches more accurately eh?!
> 
> I have not seen this watch in real-life, have you?


No, I have not. I often rely on youtube videos to give me an idea of what a watch will actually look like if I can't find it in person. 
I have the 96B214, (black dial with SS bracelet) which has a similar plain, easy to read dial, but I do like the matte finish of the cushion case and the texture on the face of this one.


----------



## tmathes

Bulova's shows that model only with a strap.


----------



## CamelJockey

I found this model that is very similar, but has some noticeable differences

Model 96B214


----------



## cirian75

that watch is proper sexy, Bulova needs better stock photos


----------



## simpletreasures

What's a better way of reviving a two year old thread?:think:

Happy Holidays y'all


----------



## cirian75

They've become available in the UK recently 

must be NOS stock


----------



## berni29

cirian75 said:


> They've become available in the UK recently
> 
> must be NOS stock


Hello

Where did you see them please!

Many thanks

Berni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cirian75

plenty of hits on Google.co.uk shopping


----------



## -Greg-

Still no luck with finding a bracelet? What about aftermarket one? Lug width is 21mm that makes things even more complicated


----------



## ReallyBored

Those look better on leather anyway, imho...


----------



## 0rbitSeries

Ahh that looks awesome still. I actually been trying to collect a few of Accutron II models too but finding them hard to find for decent prices. (besides the few on Ebay) How much did that cost you OP?


----------

